# American Idol - The final season



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2016)

J Lo is looking fine!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 7, 2016)

Yea she is 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2016)

not a dry eye in our house for that last singer.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2016)

last singer of the night


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2016)

I gave up on that show a couple of yrs ago , i lost patience with the likes of Harry Connick and JLo .


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2016)

the show had run its course, perhaps a few years ago.  

tonight's finale was a well done send off.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 8, 2016)

I lost interest a few years ago but did tune in a few times his season and we watched last night - it was a good show. Until the end when the tears have flowed over it all endingRyan says it's the last time he'll be doing this, and they dim the lights and Then Ryan says it "or is it?"  Pissed me off. If they hyped this whole season for nothing that's cheesy, even for Fox.  Can you come back after long jumping the shark?!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2016)

Pulease PUT A FORK IN IT !!  Th show is TIRED , OLD, THIN on Talent and BOOOOOOOORING 

I watched about 10 minutes thats all i could stand of it  , my wife hung on to the end


----------



## gmcunni (May 21, 2018)

a wrap of the new season on ABC and announced they'll be back again next year.

thought the girl who won tonight was a great talent.


----------

